# october



## pintailjoe (Oct 19, 2003)

I go hunting around devils lake in October. We plan on going eye fishing. Is it good and whaat do you normaly use?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

It's normally good with few fishermen.They go shallow again and you can get em on pretty much anything.We prefer to pitch jigs and slip bobbers.

Be VERY careful on the big lake if you're using a small boat. I'd like to see this fall go by without any fatalities.

Good luck


----------



## dptychf (May 26, 2004)

being a tourist and all....we hit DL this june and had a great time..Caught my father his first big walleye, but anyways, I would like to try it again. Is june about the best time or latter in the year a little better...I'm far from being a professional, matter of fact I'll stick to being a firefighter, but it is a heck of a drive..thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

May/June are always solid. Tough to have poor fishing at that time. They do very well in the fall but I can't say I've ever put down the shotgun to try it myself.


----------

